# WebCam als Live Stream ins netz



## Ise (27. Juli 2005)

Gruesse, 

ich hab ne Webcam und auch nen Webserver nun will ich irgendwie meine webcam bilder ins netz bringen. Wie schaff ich des denn ? 

Sebastian


----------



## Tobias K. (27. Juli 2005)

moin


Ich glaube für sowas kann man gut "WebcamXP" verwenden, hab es aber selber noch nicht ausprobiert.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Blümchen (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

versuch mal diesen Link: http://www.camspy.de

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Mit Webserver meinst Du jetzt aber hoffentlich kein "Server" bei dir zuhause an der DSL-Leitung?
Da kann dir ganz schnell die Verbindung bei einem Livestream zusammen brechen.
Wenn Du einen gemieteten Webserver bzw. Webspace hast, musst Du aufpassen dass der evtl. vorhandene freie Trafic nicht überschritten wird. (Kostenfalle)

Ich gehe jetzt einfach mal wie meine Vorredner davon aus dass du Windows hast.
Das von Tobias genannte Programm ist kostenpflichtig.
Das von Blümchen genannte Programm scheint Freeware zu sein, ist für meinen geschmack auf zu aufgeblasen.
Du kannst ja mal das Forum nach "WinCam" durchsuchen, da findest Du genau einen treffer.... ach nee, mit diesem Posting sind es ja schon zwei Treffer. 
Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob es mit XP noch läuft, auf jedenfall läuft es aber mit Win95/98/ME/2000.
Es dient lediglich dazu Bilder von der Cam per FTP auf einen Server zu laden, diese Bilder kannst Du dann in jede beliebige Seite wie jedes andere Bild auch einbinden.
Dann die Seite per META-Tag jede Sekunde automatisch refreshen lassen und gut ist.

Aber vielleicht hast Du ja garkein Windows sondern Linux oder so, dann kommen die bisherigen Postings für dich natürlich nicht in Frage. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Blümchen (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

hmm das genannte Programm von mir ist zwar sehr groß aber es kann auch sehr viel. Also ich finde das echt gut. Die anderen kenne ich leider nicht und kann somit auch nichts dazu sagen.

Gruß Blümchen


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juli 2005)

Also mir langt es wenn das Programm die Bilder von der Cam auf den Webspace bekommt.... und dass macht das von mir genannte Programm.
Wozu also unnötigen Ballast, was letztenendes die gesamte Bedienung nicht grade erleichtert?! 
Aber dass muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
Ich habe ja nicht behauptet dass das von dir genannte Programm schlecht ist, mich haben nur gleich die vielen Funktionen abgeschreckt.


----------



## mjb (30. Juli 2005)

Ich benutze Vision GS, ist auch Freeware- vielleicht ist das ja auch etwas für dich

http://www.visiongs.de/


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2005)

Dann schaue dir mal die "leichten" Einschränkungen der Private Edition gegenüber der (kostenpflichtigen) Business Edition an.  
Die wohl schlimmste Einschränkung ist der eingeblendete Werbebanner.


----------



## mjb (30. Juli 2005)

Der "Werbebanner" ist eine Schrift "Vision GS PE" die alle 10 Bilder (geschätzt) klein zu lesen ist.. in der Grösse in der auch das datum da steht..


----------



## Dr Dau (30. Juli 2005)

Währe ja auch noch schöner wenn der "Banner" einmal quer über das ganze Bild gehen würde.


----------



## MuellerLukas (11. September 2006)

Hallo, habe gerade diesen (älteren) Thread durch Google gefunden.
Ich suche auch so eine Software.
Die sollte folgendes können:
Live-Stream-Server 
Einzelbilder
Für bis zu 10 Kameras
Passworteingabe für Programm & Webserver (evtl. auch ne kleine Userverwaltung)
Und wenn möglich natürlich Freeware. VisionGS ist leider nichts, da der Stream nach ein paar Minuten stoppt


----------

